
Amazon’s Winner-Take-All Approach to Small Business - known
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-19/amazon-uses-search-to-undercut-small-businesses-on-its-site
======
ecrofom
It's getting tougher than ever to disrupt the previous industry disruptors.
How does one compete these days?

------
known
[https://archive.vn/dgioh](https://archive.vn/dgioh)

